# need recovery of overwritten file



## Gerardo (Jun 5, 2009)

be recovered a rewritten can file?


----------



## rocky (Jun 5, 2009)

You can't recovery an overwritten file  You should find a backup file somewhere...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

Gerardo said:
			
		

> be recovered a rewritten can file?



Not unless you have a backup.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 5, 2009)

There are a few tools in the ports tree that can recover filesystems.  Perhaps one of those can recover individual files.  You'll want to mark the filesystem in question as read-only ASAP, to prevent the deleted blocks from being reused by another file.  Once that happens, there's no way to recover the data.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Once that happens, there's no way to recover the data.


If I understood the OP correctly the file already has been overwritten x(

It's at moments like that that you really start to appreciate all the trouble you've had in getting a good backup system up and running..


----------

